
Crashing iOS 12 Devices Remotely via Wi-Fi - w-m
https://owlink.org/2018/10/30/crashing-ios-12-devices-remotely-via-wifi.html
======
w-m
Press release seems to be available in German only [1], link the Google
translation [2].

> Simply put, we ring the bell with the Bluetooth LE storm

Slight mistranslation of the colloquial "Sturm klingeln", which means mashing
the button of the doorbell repeatedly / spamming the doorbell.

[1]: [https://www.tu-
darmstadt.de/vorbeischauen/aktuell/einzelansi...](https://www.tu-
darmstadt.de/vorbeischauen/aktuell/einzelansicht_215168.de.jsp)

[2]:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tu-
darmstadt.de%2Fvorbeischauen%2Faktuell%2Feinzelansicht_215168.de.jsp&edit-
text=)

